# Alpine Baby Wethers For Sale



## ellisannie (Jul 11, 2011)

I live in Northwest Montana and have 8 young wethers for sale. They will be 4 months old and ready for new homes towards the end of October. They are CL and CAE free and up to date on their CDT vaccines. I sell lots of wethers to pack folks and the wethers reach 200 to 225 lbs. at around 2 years old. Priced at $75.00 each. Pics and more info available upon request. Annie


----------

